# Final coats?



## Anonymous (2 May 2003)

Ive seen how easily norm puts on a few coats of that polyuraphane stuff (sorry about the spelling), ive tried french polish before & got great results on turned items but on a large area it can start getting messy & hard to put on.

The general rule of thumb is to put on a coat of poly, leave it to dry then de-nib it with wire wool right? well thats all well & easy, ive done that in the past & then applied a further coat, however what do you do on the last coat?? ive found if you wire wool it, it goes dull & then needs to be burnished to bring back a shine, but that gets it almost to a glossy piano finish, I like the finish that you get from the brush without burnishing it but the last coat still has slight specks of dust & god knows what else in it & ideally could use a going over with the wire wool or very fine sandpaper.

I was wondering how you all go about this final coat?, some books ive read say apply black bison wax afterwards, ive tried this & it looks like grease over varnish.. :? 

Nick


----------



## Anonymous (2 May 2003)

Hi Norm Fan,

I'm reading that you are having trouble with french polishing large surfaces. How are you applying the polish exactly when you do this?

Just a quick point about de nibbing. You can't denib with wire wool.
Denibbing means removing the dust specks and other surface matter that has gathered on the polished surface. You can only do this with fine abrasive paper. Wire wool rides over the defects.

To answer your question, apply the poly as required then after the final coat flat it back with 600g wet and dry and mineral spirits. After this 0000wire wool with mineral spirits until all traces of abrasions are removed. Finish off with a decent paste wax, not Black Bison.

Hope this helps


----------



## Anonymous (3 May 2003)

Well it was a while ago now & knowing how I did things back then I probably put it on with a bit of bog roll.. LOL..

Ah right so thats the way I do it, when you say a fine paste wax, what sort of thing would I look for? does it have a name or a brand etc..?

I will get there in the end bear with me :wink: 

Thx m8,
Nick.


----------



## Anonymous (9 May 2003)

I've heard that car cutting compounds like T-Cut can work, however I havent tried them myself. The metal polish duraglit was also mentioned as a possible denibber.


----------

